# new new new



## gogo7227 (Nov 11, 2005)

do you like this
































now dont go away the vip pic


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Nov 11, 2005)

I love the 6th one from the top.  The pink/gold one.  It's really really prettty


----------



## gogo7227 (Nov 11, 2005)

thank you


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 11, 2005)

Those all look like something I would do,haha.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 11, 2005)

WOW! Talk about incredible blending. I love them all, haha, have to try them out.


----------



## PrettyPanda (Nov 11, 2005)

I like the 2nd one, gorgeous! What colors did you use?


----------



## Jude (Nov 11, 2005)

They are all gorgeous.  Is this work that you have done or are these inspiration pics?


----------



## user4 (Nov 11, 2005)

wow, those are gorgeous... i love the 5th one from the top!!! did u do these???


----------



## veilchen (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh, these are all just perfect!! I especially love the second and fifth one, incredibly good work!


----------



## Pei (Nov 11, 2005)

Hell yes! I do not like them, I love them!

There're all photoshoped to perfection~


----------



## gogo7227 (Nov 11, 2005)

all the work done bay artist make up and that is me do you want more ?


----------



## gogo7227 (Nov 11, 2005)

look at this

bay the way i am from SAUDI ARABIA


----------



## colormust (Nov 11, 2005)

those are amazing!!


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Nov 11, 2005)

oh my god those pix look photoshoped to death. the colors are amazing though, love the opink and green


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Nov 11, 2005)

the girls faces are so airbrushed they almost look like barbie dolls.


----------



## Peaches (Nov 12, 2005)

Some look amazing. Although, 10 years down the track it wouldnt surprise me to hear "oh god what were we thinking" for some of those. 

Very talented, no doubt


----------



## lily (Nov 12, 2005)

hi gogo

am from United Arab Emirates, though am not a big fan of this kinna makeup but 
thanx for the pictures some are nice


----------



## lily (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gogo7227* 
_all the work done bay artist make up and that is me do you want more ?_

 
r u the makeup artist or u r the model?


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gogo7227* 
_all the work done bay artist make up and that is me do you want more ?_

 
what u mean by that's me ?


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 13, 2006)

*I really like the girl's make up on the very first pic.  What color eyeshadow would that be? cause I LOVE it! It looks beige and silverish. *​


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 13, 2006)

Omg #2 is wooowww...


----------



## junealexandra (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting - I love them!


----------



## baby_love (Mar 13, 2006)

I have to know what purple you used in this, better yet everything you used!!!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 13, 2006)

The 3 pic on the first set is soo beautiful girl!!!  Actually all of them are to die for.


----------



## Jenn L. (Mar 13, 2006)

The makeup is gorgeous!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 14, 2006)

so i am a little confused still were you the makeup artist for all those photos?


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Mar 14, 2006)

i love arabic make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only occasionlly i get the chance to do that heavy & bold style eye makeup on pakistani brides, always a treat


----------



## Q o B (Mar 14, 2006)

oh my gosh...i seriously love each and ever single one...those are some serious combos. im at a loss of words. i really really really really really really would like to know what was used!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 14, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Steel (Mar 14, 2006)

I love Arabic make up as well, although I could never be able to pull it off myself! But I like looking at the pics, so beautiful!

Are there more of the before & after pics like the one you posted earlier?


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 15, 2006)

im still confused too, cause i have seen those other places so are you the makeup artist or what?


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 15, 2006)

The Make~up In All Of The Pics Are Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## Kristen (Mar 16, 2006)

i'm utterly amazed. I love the last photo how the green vines extend from the hair to the face.


----------



## P!NK GIRL (Mar 16, 2006)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood 

jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ob


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow I really like these! Very exotic.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 19, 2006)

Well.. I don't think every girl could possibly be her? To me they look like different girls... so the make up artist perhaps? =)

Either way... you're either really gorgeous... or really talented!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Mar 27, 2006)

*me too - confused!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_so i am a little confused still were you the makeup artist for all those photos?_

 

was she the makeup artist or the model? or these pics came from the internet???


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

well who ever was the make-up artist, some of those looks are breath-taking!


----------



## Sarka (Mar 27, 2006)

In a word....WOW! Love #2.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 28, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 28, 2006)

great


----------



## Octavia (Mar 29, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## bellamia (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow the makeup in all the pictures is amazing


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 30, 2006)

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7636/batafia46bz.jpg

I am in love with this one!!  But they are all truly stunning & breathtaking.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pushhupsindrag* 
_im still confused too, cause i have seen those other places so are you the makeup artist or what?_

 
me too! no doubt the makeup is beautiful and the artist talented, but I've seen these pictures many other places with other people saying it's them or their work. Oh well whatever, it's beautiful makeup and great for inspiration!


----------



## lily (Mar 31, 2006)

no she didn't do any of those makeup because its a makeup done by several (well known) Arab artist some are Kuwaiti, some are lebanese.  any its so heavy makeup i don't really like it 

and these pictures are posted in several Arab forums and sites


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 31, 2006)

I love most of them...I saved quite a few, haha. Thanks!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lily* 
_no she didn't do any of those makeup because its a makeup done by several (well known) Arab artist some are Kuwaiti, some are lebanese.  any its so heavy makeup i don't really like it 

and these pictures are posted in several Arab forums and sites_

 

would you know of any of the artists? i would love to see some more of their works

and maybe gogo doesn't understand the premise of this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh well these are beautiful none the less


----------



## lily (Mar 31, 2006)

the Kuwaiti is Hanan Dashti, her makeup is the heavist

the Lebanese is Ahmad Qubaisi and Bassam Fatooh

and that gogo is stealing from girls on other Arabic forums and post it here as her work


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 31, 2006)

^^^^ oh thank you i'll google them hahaha 


and oddly enough i have heard/seen work by bassam fatooh but didn't recognize anything as his


----------



## lily (Mar 31, 2006)

i donno if i could post Bassam Fatooh site but this is his site

http://www.bassamfattouh.com/

and this is Ahmad Qubaisi site (i didn't write the spelling of their name correctly sorry)

http://www.ahmed-koubeissy.com/


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 31, 2006)

that ok about spelling i don't know any better


but thank you so much i never knew he had a site hahaha one of my good friends would show me pics in arab mags and so many of my leb friends would talk about him 


thank you so much i am loving his site


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Mar 31, 2006)

what siteis she stealing this from i want to see!!!!


----------



## chuppachups (Apr 1, 2006)

was that makeup??


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 2, 2006)

*hohohohho, my friend is Lebanese and she said that girl Gogo just stole it from ....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lily* 
_the Kuwaiti is Hanan Dashti, her makeup is the heavist

the Lebanese is Ahmad Qubaisi and Bassam Fatooh

and that gogo is stealing from girls on other Arabic forums and post it here as her work_

 
arabic makeup forum. Since most of people here dont understand Arabic, she can say it's her works, lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes she DID (IIRC) mention those are her works and she was the makeup artist ...


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 3, 2006)

nice...


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 4, 2006)

Omg Love Everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 4, 2006)

these are fabulous!! but, arent these in the wrong forum if you didnt do them?


----------

